# I am weak with hunger



## confusednikki=)

Can you help me translate the underlined context in Tagalog?

"Let me eat some of that red soup,*because i am weak with hunger*."

my try:

Pakainin/bigyan mo ako ng red soup (I don't know what red soup is in Tagalog. haha), *nanghihina na ako sa gutom.*

Salamat!


----------



## apsicle

Hi there nikki! 

xxx
Your transalation is correct just a bit change on the end part.

My try: 
Let me eat some of that red soup,*because i am weak with hunger*."
Bigyan/Pakainin mo naman ako ng red soup kasi *nanghihina na ako sa gutom.*

Regards,
Aps


----------



## niernier

"Red soup" na lang. Di naman talaga atin ang sopas na yan. Di ko pa nga yan natitikman eh.  Pero tama na yan translation mo.


----------



## confusednikki=)

mars,salamat.Nakita ko yan sa Bible,yung story nila Esau at Jacob.


salamat niernier,oo nga,wala tayong red soup dito.haha!


----------

